# 10 Terribly Overrated Destinations (And Where To Travel Instead)



## DazedandConfused (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you agree or disagree with anything on this list.

I agree with #9 Asheville and #5 Colorado

I disagree with #7 Chicago and #3 The Caribbean 

I am surprised Orlando or Branson did not make the list.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/David...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl4|sec1_lnk2&pLid=296496


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 14, 2013)

While there may be some merit a few, the list of alternatives is just as bad.
Utah over Colorado. = snort = Try the Sawtooths, Yellowstone & Grand Tetons.
This one's a whack job.
.


----------



## am1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree with Costa Rica but the alternative is Panama.  

A lot cheaper and safer.


----------



## isisdave (Apr 14, 2013)

I think this write will be dissatisfied in heaven.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 14, 2013)

Reading that was a complete waste of a few minutes. The guy has no idea what he's talking about - anyone who thinks LA is better than Vancouver needs professional help.


----------



## eal (Apr 14, 2013)

I disagree with the comments about Costa Rica (which is safe, beautiful and ecologically conscious) and about Vancouver - which I certainly prefer to Portland.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 14, 2013)

Mexico better and safer than the Caribbean??? What is this HuffPo writer smoking?  I'll bet its not a tobacco product!


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 15, 2013)

Carolinian said:


> Mexico better and safer than the Caribbean??? What is this HuffPo writer smoking?  I'll bet its not a tobacco product!



Tulum is a great part of QRoo which is one of the safe parts of MX according to the US State Dept. Down the road from Cancun.


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

The dude is an armchair leisure writer...he may eat pink slime burger next time, instead of kobe steak...it looks the same...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2013)

I know Vancouver, Seattle, and Portland in some detail, both professionally and as a tourist. The comments about those three locales are stunningly ignorant for someone who professes to be a travel writer. To update an old saying, it's better to not post and be suspected of incompetence than to publish and remove all doubt.  

This guy missed his true calling in life.  If he were a circus clown instead of a travel writer, you could put a spigot in his ear and use the air from his head to fill birthday balloons.


----------



## Blues (Apr 15, 2013)

I have to agree with Steve.  While I haven't been to 4 of the places on his list, for the remainder, I couldn't disagree with him more.  And, as Steve and the others have mentioned, his alternatives are laughable.

-Bob


----------



## sgtdesi (Apr 15, 2013)

Pure poppycock! Obviously the guy doesn't do anything but the tourist stuff and what is by his own words "easy." Who goes to Colorado but can't bother with the inconvenience of driving into the Rockies? Berlin is boring? Guess he can be bothered with history much.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 15, 2013)

Desirable travel destinations is really a matter of taste.  



Blues said:


> And, as Steve and the others have mentioned, his alternatives are laughable.


 
When I visited Costa Rica, I loved it.  I have been to Hawaii several times, but I still would place Costa Rica ahead of it.  However I would not consider Hawaii to be a laughable alternative.  Although I have not been to Buenos Aires, I have been to Rio, and I would not consider it a laughable alternative.  Detroit for Chicago, okay, yes that's laughable.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Desirable travel destinations is really a matter of taste.



Totally agree.  But the writer simply makes blanket statements without linking that at all to tastes or preferences.

In a casual conversation or on a message board like this that's passable.  But for someone whose profession is to help people make more enjoyable travel decisions that's inexcusably bad writing.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! This guy gets paid to write this trash? Prague over Berlin? Ive been to Berlin and would go back in a heartbeat given the opportunity. Detroit over Chicago? I'm originally from MI and Detroit is either the number 1 or 2 crime city in the US every year! Mexico over the Carribean? Let's see. There was six strangled and one decapitated in Cancun today! Yup, that's where I want to be right now with all the drug cartel problems currently going on. I think I'll take St Maarten over Mexico any day thank you. Lets see, San Francisco or Oakland? San Franciso or Oakland? Too funny. San Francisco is a great town and again, having been there many times I would jump at the chance to go back if it wasn't almost a five hour flight from where I live now. Last but certainly not least is Austin. Now, would you rather go to a young, vibrant city that is known for its live music venues or visit Houston with a smog mask?

Should have known this fool didn't know what he was talking about when I saw who he writes for!


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Perhaps his only Caribbean experience was on Jamica--away from the resorts.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe it's supposed to be satire?  Or something?  Now parking in Asheville has gotten to be a little bit of a hassle and price has gone up, but nothing like so many places and it's still a great place to serve as a hub to visit the local attractions and surrounding areas.  Travel writers seem to be running out of new ways to make lists.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Perhaps his only Caribbean experience was on Jamica--away from the resorts.


A tattoo he might want to be rid of, perhaps?


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 15, 2013)

That article is ridiculous.


----------



## dundey (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree with a couple - #9 Asheville.  There are many other places that beat it and are not far away.

Agree with #7 Chicago as well, but that may be because I've been there too often.  But his back up plan of Detroit?! Really.  Stick with the windy city.

I'm not sure how he's trying to get to islands, but if you ve in the NE you can fly direct to many.  The Caymans are my favorite (but they are expensive).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad I read all of your comments here before reading the article.  I will take a pass and say, I don't think I've ever been to any "overrated" destination.  Each is what you make of it.

Even on short (1 or 2 day) business trips, I seem to find SOMEthing of interest.  Last weekend I was in Yplsilanti, Michigan (next door to Ann Arbor) . . . and I found lots of hidden gems including the Michigan Firehouse Museum . . . a REAL treasure!


----------

